# How often can I bathe Bailey?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well we all know that Bailey/Harry is a daredevil, and we know that daredevils tend to get dirtier than the average bear, so until he stops coming in like Mr. Piggy, how often can I bathe him without worrying about harming his coat or skin?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, theoretically you can bathe him everyday if you have a good shampoo/conditioner that's soap-free, etc., etc. and doesn't dry out his coat. I don't know about Bailey's coat, but my Breeder told me that her dogs' hair are like teflon and you can just brush most of the dirt out. She was right. When Pablo came in filthy looking I tried to just remove gras, twigs, etc., towel dry him and then let him air dry. In the evenings I would then brush him out. If there were/are spots that are still dirty, I just do spot baths. I went from bathing him 1x/week to 1x/ 2-3 weeks and now back to 1x/10 days because of the starting matting phase. 
You can always use a waterless shampoo, e.g. Veterinarian's Best Waterless Shampoo too minimize bathing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He actually looks filthy when he comes in and a few hours later he really doesn't, but I know he is. I do brush him as much as he'll let me. He is getting better at it. It's just that he's white and sable and the white is starting to look a little like Milo's cream.

I seem to remember that Kara uses some Pantene product that works well on white coats. I'll have to look it up. I definitely don't want to dry him out.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

aveeno is also good,the shampoo and conditioner in one.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, I believe Kara uses Pantene Blonde Expressions? Not sure though. Pablo's paws and belly are white too or maybe I should say cream, LOL. But I decided to keep my sanity (daily full-baths are too much work) and his skin-health. But I understand it's much harder to do when the pup won't let you brush him out. I didn't give Pablo a choice.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I use Veterinarian's Best waterless Foam Bath after their daily walks, or when spot cleaning is needed. I also clean them with baby wipes after their piddles and pottys and then I use the foam bath to be extra clean. I can't do without this product. I carry one in my car too. I order directly from the Veterinarian's Best website.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Pablo's feet get wiped with a wet wipe after each walk.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

My trainer said we shouldn't bathe Toby more than once every 4-6 weeks because it would dry his skin. We do live in Colorado which is a very dry climate. What do you all think of that? (Personally I think it's too long but don't want to harm him)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

generally speaking I always gave Quince a bath as a puppy once a week...now he can go longer between baths......


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I give spot baths as needed, but give a full bath no more than once a month.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, my trainer and dog handler both said that you shouldn't bathe a puppy more often than every four weeks. I think that if you use something non-drying (Maryam's idea of a soap-free product is good) that is specifically geared for dogs, that is a generally acceptable exception. You don't want to strip their natural oils and end up with a drying coat or itchy dry skin. I don't go four weeks with puppies because they get so dirty when they play, especially when they play around my fountain or near one of my flower beds, but I don't scrub down to the skin either. I do more rinsing of dirt than I really shampoo (meaning I don't scrub or foam up a shampoo).

Another tip is to swish the shampoo into the tub of water and put the dog into that, pouring the water over the dog, and then rinse the dog thoroughly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, good to know. I certainly don't want to ruin his coat (which is incredibly soft and shiny. I like the idea of putting a little of the shampoo in the water and rinsing him. After I do it I'll take a picture (hopefully).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also good to know cause I have a boy's boy. Yesterday with the heat, DH was out spraying off some of the plants right before Dasher and I needed to leave the house (DH knew this!) Guess who he was letting run thru the plants and the hand made sprinkler.... Dasher comes running thru the door with mud, mulch, and grass all over him but looking oh so happy. I did wash his paws but then just blow dryed him and he felt good again but I was thinking today would have to be another bath day. Luckily, less sticks in the puppy coat!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly! I will withstand my urges and also look into the products Maryam mentioned. I appreciate your wise counsel as always.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I bathe Pepper 1x/week and sometimes even that's not enough. He gets brushed out everyday, sometimes twice a day if he's really dusty.

We have an acre of dirt, which ALL the dogs LOVE to run around and wrestle on. Right now about 1/4 of that space is tilled up and getting prepped for grass, so Pepper has been wearing in burrs and debris like crazy.

I use The Coat Handler shampoo & conditioner, and I dilute the shampoo a little extra to cut back the strength. So far it's been working great.

Wanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Today was the day . . .*

Okay, in keeping with the four week rule I decided today was the day to give Bailey his bath. I thought I'd make it easy on myself and him by bathing him in the bathroom sink since he's still small enough. Whoa -- that was a mistake. As his feet hit the water he started trying to catapult himself out of that nasty place with all his might. Have you tried hanging on to a slippery puppy bound and determined to wind up back on the floor, whatever the cost? I truly thought he was going to kill himself.

I immediately took his dripping body and dumped it into the basin in the tub that I use for Milo (who equally adores his baths -- not). It was a mighty quick bath after which we were both drenched and he was clean and smelling like a baby. Thank goodness we both have four weeks to recuperate. Yikes! Don't even ask for photos, it was not an option. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - I'm sure Bailey will recuperate but it's you I'm worried about. I learned a long time ago that the higher the sides the more easily you can catch an escaping pooch. Hopefully it will get easier with time. I remember my first Havanese screamed like I was killing him with his first bath at my house.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo was older when I got him and more docile in his nature. Also he was very cautious so he never would risk life and limb to escape. Bailey on the other hand is crazy fearless so I have to get used to his ways. I adore almost every moment with him and he makes me smile all the time, but I'll never do a bath that way again. The basin in the tub, though he tried to escape that too, was less dangerous. It would have been like falling from a second story window if he landed head first on the tile floor. 

BTW, which shampoo would be better for puppy fur?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

When Lola was a little squirmy puppy I didn't have the guts to try to bathe her until one day when she was completely pooped out from puppy kindergarten and lots of catch. She could hardly keep her eyes open. So I used the kitchen sink, filled with warm warm water and shampoo, and a slip mat. It was great because of the spray faucet to rinse. I saved her face and head for last so there was less shaking dry. She didn't love it, but she put up with it. Lots of good girls and treats followed. Now she kinda likes that bath because the treats rock! And she loves the hairdryer.

One other approach is that Lola desperately wants to get in the shower with me. So sometimes we bathe together! I get shortchanged somehow...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - I just love Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo for puppies or adults. They also have a tear free shampoo - berry something or other. My breeder uses baby shampoo on the head and face with a toothbrush to be on the safe side.

Anne - I love that Lola likes to shower with you. Who cares if she shakes water since you're both already wet?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought the Isle of Dogs products to use on Cocotini, but I was also thinking I needed a tear free shampoo for the face- does anyone use Johnson's baby shampoo on the face or do you use dog tear free shampoos?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

My breeder recommended Johnson's for Jackson as a puppy, but I found it drying, so I started using my Aveeno Body Wash which is wonderful. I think it is very non-drying and we have had no skin issues. I use the baby shampoo around his face and sometimes squirt a little bit in the water for a foot bath. I just bought some Lambert Kay Snowy Coat to whiten up the fur, but it is drying too, so I go back over with the Aveeno. I also always put on Jackson's collar in the sink and then have a little lead that I use to hook around the faucet so he can't jump out.


----------

